# a track?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

How does this look?


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

very impressive...

pretty technical, like your car better handle...

that little bump with the hairpin at the bottom right--is that so you can add a longer straight?

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

"that little bump with the hairpin at the bottom right--is that so you can add a longer straight?"

Naw, that is the spot where the Tracker 2000 program shows that the track will not line up perfectly...
But the track has enough slop so it will hook up anyway.
An interesting side note.
Tracker 2000 caculates that all the lanes are equal length... 42.88 feet
It will take a weird size table. But not all tracks can be on a 4x8 sheet of plywood.

Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just pick up one of those reachy things with the clamp at one end and a trigger at the other. Won't be a problem then. 

Not a bad looking layout Scott! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

"I really like you layout a lot except for the placement of the crossover. It's almost dead center in the course making for some fairly long reaching to retrieve cars deslotted in the tunnel, which will happen."
**************
The outside line is the proposed shape of the table...
So it really isn't that big of a reach to the crossover...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

You are right, it is a potential problem....

But there is only one way to find out...
I have a crazy idea about a frame for the track table also...
It involves a welder...
Scott


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

will she fit on a 4x8 ??


----------

